# Found a kitty :)



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

little black christmas kitty  still has her baby blue eyes. anybody want her?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would check with laws in your area. In WA state, you cannot rehome an animal you found until after 30 days have passed.

Also keep in mind that many people are checking shelters for their lost cat, and many will never find them because someone "found" it and gave it a home, assuming they never had one. Don't assume. Post on CL you found a cat [no pictures, people who reply should be able to give you a specific detail about the animal to confirm], or take it to the shelter so it has a fighting chance at a good life.

DO NOT just give away someone's cat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

considering this is an international site, it was halfway a joke if anybody wanted it. i dont think its anybodys kitty. not old enough to be away from momma, covered in fleas, gunk in its eyes. would most likely be put down if i brought it into a shelter, as they only take the adoptable ones and put the others down, and with her medical needs, shes a goner. shes got an add on craigslist, and i'm gonna take her to my barn for a few days to see if i hear anything of if anyone responds. then, if no one wants her, she may just be annies cat.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If its too young to be away from mom and has all these health issues, it would be far kinder to have her put down. Kittens are highly adoptable, and her chances of survival are much better at a shelter than in your barn. You are not doing this kitten any favors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

yes, because vetting, feeding, and housing this kitten isnt helping it? the fact that shes successfully drank from a bottle, and has her eyes cleaned and some flea stuff on her and i've had her for two three hours, not helping? not favors? you wonder why people get mean on this site, its because they do good things for others, and the people on here bash them before getting the full story. thanks for assuming i'm an irresponsible git. get your facts dude.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> If its too young to be away from mom and has all these health issues, it would be far kinder to have her put down. Kittens are highly adoptable, and her chances of survival are much better at a shelter than in your barn. You are not doing this kitten any favors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OH PUUULEEASE, stop being such a Debbie Downer to someone just doing a good deed taking in a stray.

clean it up, give it some kitten food and shelter. once its old enough wormer and shots.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

so maybe next time i should just wring its neck and save even the shelter the trouble? is that what you'd have done? the responsible thing is to kill it right? 

its going to be fed, and housed, and taken care of. either in my barn, with the other barn cat, who lives quite well, or in its new home, wherever that may be.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

thank you joe4d. shes gonnahave blood work pulled thursday to make sure shes not carrying anything, but otherwise, i'll have pictures up wednesday


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I have plenty of "facts dude." Do you know how to age a kitten? Do you know how much flea medication it requires? Do you know it's dietary needs? Do you know how old it has to be before it can be vaccinated? Did you even take it to a vet or just consider the fact that you wiped it's eyes and applied flea treatment "vetted?"

My main beef is people like you who take in cats without any consideration to the fact that someone might be missing it. You have no idea the people I have seen heartbroken because they haven't found their cat yet.

Not to mention in another thread, you said you couldn't keep it. So what are you going to do with it? Again, the shelter is it's best chance at survival and a good home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Good grief, I didn't realize finding and taking in a kitty was such an earth shattering crime.

AnalisaParalyzer, you are either going to jail or hell - not sure which. I hope you get your Christmas done before the Kitty Nazis come get you...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yes, I want it. put it in a box and ship it UPS please.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I might sneak a few of ours in a box and ship 'em to you too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

**** to Faceman and TC!

Seriously though I have to disagree with you, ricci. I got barely 4 weeks old almost dead (because of starvation), ugly-eyes kitten from the barn in PA. That did not even know how to drink. Noone was interested in such a "junk". We had to bottle feed her. She's with us for almost 7 years, blind (was too late to do something about the eyes), fat, and happy. I also raised several healthy kitties and puppies from 1 month old. NEVER had an issue. 

Raising a kitten is NOT a rocket science as long as you have a bottle, patience, and do couple vet visits (for shots etc.). Personally I would NEVER put the kitten or puppy down unless there is a serious medical issue, and I don't consider putting down to be "kind" in this particular situation. It's rather "getting rid of the problem".

AP, I hope you'll keep it or find a loving home (which is usually not hard with little ones).


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Certainly not jail or hell, and raising a kitten isn't hard or wrong. Again, my beef is this desire to find a rehome cats immediately.

The OP also made it out like the kitten was near death. The picture painted definitely suggested being PTS would be a kind option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job, Analisa! Even tho it is just a stray it has the same right to live than any other.....and if it was mine, I'd call her/him Jingle Bells


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

OMgosh... seriously, if you are so cold hearted to not take in a kitten, care for it, what are you doing with animals. You must be a cat hater. So what if she takes in the kitten, takes it to a VET, whose JOB it is to save animals. 
Someone needs to grow a heart. Or stop making negative comments.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Must say that a kitten so young probably did not just run out someone's front door and get lost. I would suspect it was born outside and mama got hit by a car or some other reason. A loose kitten is easier to catch than a loose cat if it were to somehow get out the door. 

But then again, kitten re-homing is a federal offense punishable by execution, you know. 

 Lighten up, folks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. I and my wonderful ugly-as-heck dog Bailey raised two kittens from two days old, unable to suckle, crap pouring from their eyes and covered in fleas- and they turned out perfectly fine. I took them because mama was no where to be found and they were out in a pouring thunderstorm, almost drowning in a puddle. Maybe mama was out there, but they would have died without intervention. One was a little quirky from being a bottle kitten but the other was just fine. I was only 14 at the time, no idea what I was doing, and they did not suffer because of me. All you have to do is stimulate them to poop, feed them milk replacer, and keep them warm. Hardly a reason to kill them over. Sure an animal shelter might take them, but if they're still drinking milk guess what? The animal shelter is going to foster it out to someone who will, yes, feed it milk and treat its fleas. Just like OP is.

I raised another kitten as well from about 3 weeks old. Eyes were barely open but it was a skeleton on legs. Most pitiful thing I've ever seen in my entire life, with an upper respiratory infection, sores from fleas and mites, oily hair, and no mama is sight. Sure, MAAAYBE she just HAPPENED to 'run away' from someone who cared for her and survived for what, a day without them? But I highly doubt that. A bit of milk, some medicine from the vet, and a flea bath later? Its very obvious that I was doing her a huge disservice by keeping her alive. I know, she looks horrible.









So does this guy, who was one that I bottle fed from two days old.









Anyways, I'm fairly sure OP was kidding about rehoming the baby on here. But even if she wasn't, so what? I'm actually trying to do the exact same thing right now. Sue me.

OP, how cute! I just love when they have little blue eyes <3 we need pictures and I totally think Jingle Bells would be the perfect name for her. Have you thought of making a rehoming flyer and posting it at your local pet store (sometimes they have a bulletin) or even your vets office? Thats how I rehomed most of ours. One though, a little black one with a deformed jaw, ended up staying with me though  I just couldnt resist his big lovable dummy face <3


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

RunSlideStop said:


> But then again, kitten re-homing is a federal offense punishable by execution, you know.
> 
> Lighten up, folks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am crying I am laughing so hard.


Murderer to new inmate: "So what are you in for?"

New inmate to murderer: "Re-homing a kitten?" 

Murderer to new inmate: "You won't have a problem here, you are the baddest a$$ we have around."


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

stevenson said:


> OMgosh... seriously, if you are so cold hearted to not take in a kitten, care for it, what are you doing with animals. You must be a cat hater. So what if she takes in the kitten, takes it to a VET, whose JOB it is to save animals.
> Someone needs to grow a heart. Or stop making negative comments.


Yes, that's why it's my job to take care of them. *eye roll*

Again, my beef is the desire to rehome a found cat. The first post said she found a "kitty," not a small kitten. So yes, if you find a "kitty," you should be trying to find if it has an owner before finding it a new home. The heartbroken people who come into the shelter looking for a lost pet will break your heart.

It does have a right to live, and again, she said it was near death, and something near death should be put out of its misery. Period. Yet I'm the cold-hearted one? If it is not in fact near death, than don't put it to sleep, but she said it was.

Lastly, unless you have actually worked in or closely to a shelter, you have no idea how it is. At mine, kittens are held 72 hours and then placed in foster if they are FeLV negative. Then they are brought back when they are big in enough. Cats are well taken care of altered before it goes to it's new home. You have no guarantee a new home will pay to alter it. The only animals pulled are the very sick, the very old, or the very mean. My shelter has a rescue organizer, who sends animals to rescue if they get full. We do not pull for space very often at all, and the ones pulled are the least adoptable. It is NO different than having slaughter houses accepting horses. There is no where else for unwanted animals to go

Don't you dare try to say I don't care about animals. I have just seen the cold, hard reality that many people are blind to. Better to put a cat with no home down than let it free in hopes it doesn't die of starvation, get hit by a car, eaten, from an infected abscess, etc etc. It is also better than this same unwanted cat going and making a trillion more unwanted cats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> Yes, that's why it's my job to take care of them. *eye roll*
> 
> Again, my beef is the desire to rehome a found cat. The first post said she found a "kitty," not a small kitten. So yes, if you find a "kitty," you should be trying to find if it has an owner before finding it a new home. The heartbroken people who come into the shelter looking for a lost pet will break your heart.
> 
> ...


 wow.. where did it say she was gonna just let it die , she said she would take it to the barn, but i did not take it that she was just dumping it out there. And I have many animals dogs and cats that I have found nearly dead that the Pound would have euthed . I fed them TOOK them to my Vet and all are spayed or neutered. And the OP never said the kitty would not be neutered or spayed if it lived. You seem to need a break from your job. you are pretty jaded.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

stevenson said:


> wow.. where did it say she was gonna just let it die , she said she would take it to the barn, but i did not take it that she was just dumping it out there. And I have many animals dogs and cats that I have found nearly dead that the Pound would have euthed . I fed them TOOK them to my Vet and all are spayed or neutered. And the OP never said the kitty would not be neutered or spayed if it lived. You seem to need a break from your job. you are pretty jaded.


Please show me where I said that she was going to let it die, as I'm most positive I didn't say that.

I'm not jaded. Your panties are in a much bigger knot than mine. I love my job, it's rewarding and I've learned so much.

Maybe if all the information had been posted in the first post, I never would have commented. But the first post said "found a kitty, who wants it?" I don't know about you, but if someone "found" my cat and then just up and found it a new home, I would be devastated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

why go on and on about letting animals die? I realize that shelters are tough places to work at and are VERY hard working, so why not be glad that she's being responsible and trying to keep one more animal from having to go there and make your job tougher? The cat would be in a cage for weeks, whereas it can live with a happy family or as a barn cat with OP's help. We have 5 barn cats at our farm, theyre all fat, healthy, spayed or neutered, and up to date on shots and worming. Not cruel at all. 

If you work in a shelter so much, I would think that 'it still has blue eyes' would be enough to make you realize it was a little bitty baby. I'm not experienced with cats and dont really even like them, but I knew that much.

We arent saying you arent knowledgable or that you arent right about suffering animals or trying to help lost cats, just that it isnt the case with OP and her christmas kitty and theres no reason to be snarky about it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Endiku said:


> why go on and on about letting animals die? I realize that shelters are tough places to work at and are VERY hard working, so why not be glad that she's being responsible and trying to keep one more animal from having to go there and make your job tougher? The cat would be in a cage for weeks, whereas it can live with a happy family or as a barn cat with OP's help. We have 5 barn cats at our farm, theyre all fat, healthy, spayed or neutered, and up to date on shots and worming. Not cruel at all.
> 
> If you work in a shelter so much, I would think that 'it still has blue eyes' would be enough to make you realize it was a little bitty baby. I'm not experienced with cats and dont really even like them, but I knew that much.
> 
> We arent saying you arent knowledgable or that you arent right about suffering animals or trying to help lost cats, just that it isnt the case with OP and her christmas kitty and theres no reason to be snarky about it.


Then I am guilty of skimming the post. All I read was "kitty found, who wants it?" My bad.

I am not being snarky. As I said, my knickers aren't the least bit knotted. Disagree and move on, right? Many of you were quick to jump on my case as well. 

My points are still valid, and there's nothing wrong with pointing them out. I never said it was wrong to save the cat, I never said it was abused if it didn't go to the shelter. That makes everyone else just as guilty of assuming. I never said anyone was wrong.

With that, I'm out. Merry Christmas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I got my cats from a shelter. Took me two hours to choose them. The ones I liked were either going to a rescue(the prettiest ones), or "not ready", whatever that meant, or I couldn't have because they were being pulled as you called it, FelV positive, EVEN tho I offered to take two positive ones for strictly indoor cats. I ended up getting a what they called, stray, and one who had just been dropped off, when we were filling out the paperwork. No vet check on that one, chipped and vaccinated right there. 
What I noticed, there were way too many strays and ferals there to be normal, IMO. So, are there people who go out and liberate the world of these? Or wouldn't it be nicer, as I've seen done in other countries, to catch, neuter and release? Once I begin seeing shelters do that, I'll be respecting the work they do. 
Until this is the norm, and not the exception, I keep in mind what the director of HSUS stated..." we have no problem in eliminating domestic animals"

Ricci, this is not meant personally, keep that in mind, please


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

oh come on you guys! its Christmas eve and we are having a....debate? over a kitten who is clearly in good hands now. OP jingle bells is awesome name! can't wait to see pictures (provided you still have the kitten the little ones get taken so quickly!) Big thumbs up for you for helping a little kitty!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I got my cats from a shelter. Took me two hours to choose them. The ones I liked were either going to a rescue(the prettiest ones), or "not ready", whatever that meant, or I couldn't have because they were being pulled as you called it, FelV positive, EVEN tho I offered to take two positive ones for strictly indoor cats. I ended up getting a what they called, stray, and one who had just been dropped off, when we were filling out the paperwork. No vet check on that one, chipped and vaccinated right there.
> What I noticed, there were way too many strays and ferals there to be normal, IMO. So, are there people who go out and liberate the world of these? Or wouldn't it be nicer, as I've seen done in other countries, to catch, neuter and release? Once I begin seeing shelters do that, I'll be respecting the work they do.
> Until this is the norm, and not the exception, I keep in mind what the director of HSUS stated..." we have no problem in eliminating domestic animals"
> 
> Ricci, this is not meant personally, keep that in mind, please


Many places do have a feral cat program, but not all. You just have to do your research. I have trapped and had altered a dozen feral cats over the years. It's free, and the cat is altered and marked [tipped left ear]. At the end of the day, you pick it up and release it.

Here, it's all a matter of people knowing. Most people don't know, and there are quite a few who just can't be bothered to pick it up, or trapped the cat in the first place because it was a nuisance. Don't let that affect your judgment of a "kill shelter" though. It is not our fault people don't know, we tell people about the feral program but if they bring it it, they bring it in.

Also something to consider before you judge a "kill shelter," we prefer to be called an open shelter. We take in ANY animal of ANY species at ANY age at ANY health and of ANY temperament. "No kill" shelters will not take every animal, only animals they believe they can adopt. One is not better than the other, just different. "Kill shelters" can also do public euthanasia, while a "no kill" shelter really cannot do anything for the public.

Having too many strays isn't the shelter's fault at all. We take what's brought in. Period. Strays are held for five business days, evaluated, and then put up for adoption if they are adoptable.

Cats are not given a real "vet check" unles they go on the list to be looked at. We have a vet and vet tech who come in and look over everyone every morning. Blood is drawn [by us, not vet] before they go up for adoption to test for FeLV. They are altered when they get adopted, kittens are usually altered earlier so they are ready to go home when adopted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep up the good work in finding stray animals homes. They all dont have to go the shelters. Spay and nueter is the only way to control the amount of unwanted animals.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> considering this is an international site, it was halfway a joke if anybody wanted it. i dont think its anybodys kitty. not old enough to be away from momma, covered in fleas, gunk in its eyes. would most likely be put down if i brought it into a shelter, as they only take the adoptable ones and put the others down, and with her medical needs, shes a goner. shes got an add on craigslist, and i'm gonna take her to my barn for a few days to see if i hear anything of if anyone responds. then, if no one wants her, she may just be annies cat.


Bless you for taking her in and looking after her (or him if the case may be) 

Post some pics when the little feline is feeling better and romping around!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am sorry for poking fun, I know ROlive you have the best interest of the kitten at heart. 

I also think the OP does too.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Aww, OP, I found some kittens too a while back! At the barn where my SO's horse is. Two tiny babies, still with blue eyes and no momma. Eyes gunked up to heck and sneezing and coughing. Talked to the BO, who said to take them if I wanted (and if I didn't he would 'put some milk out for them'). So, I brought them to my boyfriend's house (as it was too late and all the shelters were closed... And no cats at my apartment). He brought them to me in the morning and I spent all day calling shelters. One finally booked me after hearing my case and we went in with them. sweetest kittens ever. Starving - was hard to not feed them tons, and I think they had worm bellies. I mixed some wet and dry food and gave them tiny amounts in hour increments and plenty of water.

She looked them over and said it was common in strays (the URI and worms) and that they would start them up on antibiotics and be ready to adopt out in a few weeks. She seemed happy they were young (easier to adopt out - said the young cats are snapped right up) and were optimistic about them. It made me sad to give them up, but had I not they would have died at that barn probably within the day from no food or from cold. I like to think they were fixed right up and adopted 

I hope it goes well with your found kitty! you'll have to give us an update on what you decide with it.


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

Our shelter won't even take cats anymore. They don't even keep the cats go have inside the shelter-they built a new building with an outdoor play area and the cats are all in one huge indoor/outdoor cat house. But even our PD will just drop stray cats and kittens at the houses of people who they know will care for them-the shelter just can't take anymore. But good for you for taking her in and loving her! I had Christmas kitten show up 3 days ago too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

wow. just wow. like i said, peiple get nasty because other people dont get thier facts. if you skimmed my thread ricci, then why the heck would you tell me you have your facts? you dont know me. or whats going on apparently.

the looks almost exactly like the one in the first picture on page 1?2? id, but the black one, shes about 5 weeks, (says the vet) shes on wet food and milk, with some soaked solids. we gave her a mild flea bath, and shes staying at my house until shes around three months. then she'll go live in my tack room with zuzu (the other barn cat i just ya know, dumped with my horses and feed every day in her kitty hutch.) i need another house cat like a hole in my head, but the barn owner has given me the go ahead to add her to our herd. 
i dont remember where i said i couldnt keep her, even in another post, but no, i dont need her in my house. the barn however, has mice. 

i like jingles  

i'd have pictures up, but i cant find my cord......hmmmm....

thank you all for the well wishes, i will be doing my best with her, and as soon as i can get a cord i'll have proof that i'm not a kitty killer. 

hope everybody had a great christmas!!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i guess the part where theres craigslist posts and whatnot looking or its owner was skimmed over too. but yea if someone calls and says its thiers, it'll go home.

however, i''m pretty sure she's feral born. she hisses when you go to pick her up still, and is not familiar with anything indoors. its kinda funny. when the a/c kicked on, she jumped about a mile high. lol


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

^^^^What is LOL, is that your AC was on!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i'm in south florida, so it was eighty out here during the day, and like sixty at night. we keep ours on energy saver because without it, our place turns into a sauna during the day.  

she also met the vacuum yesterday...lol its the devil.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

My previous outdoor cat growled at a barking dog in a youtube video


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

lol, thats an awesome cat  my current house kitty Mud is very offended by this newcomer. Mud hasnt stopped growling since she got here. but, i found my cable!!! so as soon as i get a break in the shop, i'll load the pics.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

He's quite smart, too. He doesn't growl when the neighborhood dogs bark. And when we first brought him home he growled when he heard coyotes ....not no more, no matter how close they are. 
And for the resident cat growling at the little one...I had a tom who would warn the little one once, then just plant a paw on it and keep it grounded, with this super stuck-up look in his face, lol


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

so jingles at least for now has a home?


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

yes  probably permanently because alex (using the excuse that "its a baby, and hes a softy for black cats) has developed a mushy spot for the kitty. he refuses to call her jingles though. *sigh.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

she'll stay with at the house til shes big enough to defend herself against our mutant rats, and then she'll go to the barn.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

*Pictures!*

Shes still skittish if you move too fast,a nd will throw a minor hissing fit if the dog runs by and startles her, but shes started playing like normal kitten, and is putting on a little weight since these pics were taken. our big male cat has taken to snuggling with her


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> she'll stay with at the house til shes big enough to defend herself against our mutant rats, and then she'll go to the barn.


Uh huh...sure...right. :wink:

I adopted a feral cat and her lil' black kitten to be barn cats. Feral mommy settled in ok to the barn but we kept the lil' guy in a rabbit cage at night on the porch just to keep them both from running off. During the day he rode around on DH's shoulder. Needless to say, he became a house cat and mommy stayed in the barn. LOL

She sure is cute Analisa!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks  the minute she fell asleep on his shoulder in his chair, the beast was done. i think HE almost purred. lol 

i may end up being pretty adamant about her going out to the barn. my only true house kitty has been an angry wench since the baby got here, and with her, the baby, and orion inside in the evening, three cats in my place is just crazy! its like everywhere i step something scatters. lol 

we still dont have a name for her, alex wants it to be something tire or car related since we found her under the recycle tire bin...idk though.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

We had the same issue with our 2 house cats when the lil' guy moved in. We actually had to kick all 3 out because one started peeing all over the place and we couldn't get whoever it was to stop (after repeated trips to the vet to ensure all were healthy). Now all 3 live on our covered porch in heated cat houses and absolutely love it!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

oh man, a cat that pees in the house around here is an outdoor cat forever after. orion pooped on alexs pillow once and ended up taking a shower in the hose. he looked alex right in the face as he did it too. that cat has a death wish.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe the house cat needs to be "drafted" to the barn, and Jingles into the house....


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

maybe, it'll depend on which one does better around the backyard at first. Mud is the dauhgter of an outdoor cat, but shes been indoors since she was 9 weeks. we sit with her on the steps sometimes but shes not inclined to move off your lap...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Such a cutie!
The peeing in plain sight is protest. Resident cat saying" hey, I'm here too, forgot about me, huh?". Can usually be helped by paying extra attention to the resident, not only to the newbie. If that doesn't help, there is always Feliway or Comfort Zone. It works!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

if mud werent swatting and spitting at us she'd get plenty of attention. but its like she doesnt want anyone touching her, least of all the baby kitty. we've taken the stance of "she'll get over it" so far, but shes still goin nuts. if she doesnt figure it out soon, she may be the new barn kitty instead.

thank you emilyjoy for that idea....


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Is the little one fixed yet? That might be the problem. Like I said, Feliway really works, calms everybody down and makes them feel comfy. We adopted two adults, strangers to each other, the female was just dropped off at the shelter, 9 years old. She had licked away her fur on belly, down her hindlegs completely and went to work at the rest of her coat:-(
We got Feliway, and she has a full coat now and cats get along great;-)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

How old did the vet say she was? She looks big enough to be spayed, they only need to be 2.2 lbs. I find black kittens keep their blue eyes longer than most other cats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

5-6 weeks, shes about 1.5 lbs right now. under that fluff shes a skinny lil thing. she gets kitten wet food in the morning, dry kitten food in kitty milk for lunch, and more wet food for dinner. we're hoping to pack another pound on her and make her an appointment. she should put it on fast.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> Maybe if all the information had been posted in the first post, I never would have commented. But the first post said "found a kitty, who wants it?" I don't know about you, but if someone "found" my cat and then just up and found it a new home, I would be devastated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you are a tad bent here. It's not a big deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Really? I would have put her more at 6-7, she looks so big in the photo.

If she can/will eat dry food by itself, I would offer that freely and continue with the 2-3 meals of wet. Lots of brands make baby cat, so it's a much smaller kibble [Royal Canin is what we use]. Some kittens will eat the dry kibble as early as 4 weeks. The only reason you "can't" do this with kitten food is they can't get their mouth open wide enough for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I think you are a tad bent here. It's not a big deal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not that this is relevant anymore, but it would be a HUGE deal if I found out someone had "found" and then rehomed my cat.

I am as equally entitled to my opinion as you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i've just been going by what my vet said. shes really not that big. i was zoomed in on her in the photos, and shes quiet fluffy, but she is very tiny under all that hair. putting the milk in replaces some of the nutrition she may not have had, he says, so thats why we've been mixing. she does try to eat the dog food, so i know she doesnt have a problem with eating hard kibbles. he says 2 weeks with the milk, then am wet, pm wet, and dry food 24/7 available


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i bought her an octopus toy with sparklies on the end of it, and shes been playing tug of war with my schnoodle all day


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

She's a pretty one, Ana! :shock: Black cats are my biggest weakness. I just love them (obviously. *pokes avatar*). 

She looks wonderful. You're an awesome kitty mommy!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks  shes only the third kitten i've ever had. i've brought back birds, dogs, snakes, lizards, horses, even a prairie dog, but this is the first kitten i've had to rehab. 

orion came as a buy one get one from a rescue, my ex insisted on haveing his brother, so i ended up with a free monster cat. but hes my best kitty mans now  and mud was a accident a friend of mine had, and she just sort of ended up here. but i loves her  now we got this baby, and though he wants to blame ME for the overload of cute in our lives, HE is the one who sleeps with the little thing...lol


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

he being the fiance*


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Is the little one fixed yet? That might be the problem. Like I said, Feliway really works, calms everybody down and makes them feel comfy. We adopted two adults, strangers to each other, the female was just dropped off at the shelter, 9 years old. She had licked away her fur on belly, down her hindlegs completely and went to work at the rest of her coat:-(
> We got Feliway, and she has a full coat now and cats get along great;-)


Not sure if you were directing this at my post deserthorsewoman but figured I'd answer just in case. 

We actually tried Comfort Zone on the recco of our vet after she ruled out any health related causes. (and yes, the lil guy was fixed). But sadly it didn't work so well. We actually had the issue infrequently prior to the lil guy coming along. I believe it was due to moving house which of course would be disconcerting to the cats. 

Then a couple of months after lil guy moved in, it just got worse. More litter boxes than cats, cleaned 2x a day, health check plus Comfort Zone and loads of attention for all simply didn't solve it. DH just got completely fed up as they were mostly targeting his things.

To be honest, they've been outside for close to 2 years now and really do love it. We started with them outside for a bit, then inside at night and they continually clamored to get out. LOL

Sorry Analisa for hijacking your thread.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I am crying I am laughing so hard.
> 
> 
> Murderer to new inmate: "So what are you in for?"
> ...


LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> Not sure if you were directing this at my post deserthorsewoman but figured I'd answer just in case.
> 
> We actually tried Comfort Zone on the recco of our vet after she ruled out any health related causes. (and yes, the lil guy was fixed). But sadly it didn't work so well. We actually had the issue infrequently prior to the lil guy coming along. I believe it was due to moving house which of course would be disconcerting to the cats.
> 
> ...


No no, not directed directly at you;-)
Analisa said her Mud is constantly growling.
I used Feliway, not Comfort Zone, don't know if they're different? I also put it where the cats were usually to be found together, not in their favourite retreat spot. 
So a smaller area, since one container covers only x sqft.....or maybe it worked because I was praying intensely to work, having 100$ cortisone shots every three weeks in front of my inner eye lol


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

since we're on kind of a tight budget right now vet wise (with annie's revolving tendon issues sucking me dry) we started taking mud outside for little walks to see how she'd adapt to outside. Orion stayed with us some of the time, but this morning, when orion started howling ta the door to go out, mud went and stood right there with him! i opened the door, he went out, she sniffed around and went right out after him. i looked around for them both when i headed to work, and the were chilling on the roof (orions favorite spot)  we may have found a solution! besides that, alex did a little make nice stuff. he held them both and petted them til the baby fell asleep and mud started purring. mud will sometimes* tolerate the baby now!

alex has decided on the name rut. idk though.


----------

